# Reloading technique



## bswp (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm dealing with a pesky varmint in my backyard, where I only have a short window of time to get off one or maybe two shots before it runs away. I'm trying to practice with a steel ball held against my hand by my number 3 and 4 fingers, while I pull back the pouch with thumb and forefinger. But I fumble in getting that 2nd ball up and into position for next shot. Is there a best method for getting a second shot off in the least amount of time?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I always carry around 6 5/8 " marbles in my pouch hand when target shooting to stay in practice for hunting. I carry around 10 3/8" steels in my pouch hand when actually hunting. It gets much easier the more you practice like this. Just reach down with your thumb and roll one up between your thumb and index finger, then right into the pouch it goes.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I hold it in my palm with the hand i hold the pouch .

My hands are small but i can keep 10pcs 9.5mm balls easy. I can shot 13-14 aimed shots per minute although I tried it once . With practice and with tubes I could do more.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

To be honest, and I mean this with no offence, if you need a second shot then you shouldn't be hunting yet. 
As to your problem, it may just be a case of practising.


----------



## bswp (Nov 14, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> To be honest, and I mean this with no offence, if you need a second shot then you shouldn't be hunting yet.
> As to your problem, it may just be a case of practising.


No offence taken! I'm not trying to kill it, just helping to persuade it not to visit here. I landed a shot on its rear haunches pretty accurately, the one time I had opportunity when he was there and I could get to my slingshot in time. But he ran away along the fence, and that's where I think I could get in another shot, if I were quick enough on the second round, next time he shows up. Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Watch how I do it in this video.
Notice that the two hands work in concert to bring the ammo to the pouch and the pouch to the ammo.
Without holding any ammo in the pouch holding hand, I can get 13 aimed shots off in a minute using flatbands and 16 shots off with chinese style tubes.

Just put a little magnet in your jean's little watch pocket and stick the ammo to the outside. It's fast and easy.


----------



## bswp (Nov 14, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Watch how I do it in this video.
> Notice that the two hands work in concert to bring the ammo to the pouch and the pouch to the ammo.
> Without holding any ammo in the pouch holding hand, I can get 13 aimed shots off in a minute using flatbands and 16 shots off with chinese style tubes.
> 
> Just put a little magnet in your jean's little watch pocket and stick the ammo to the outside. It's fast and easy.


Thanks, and the magnet is a great idea.

I hear tell the wind is always blowing in Texas.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

If you're only trying to put it off from coming back , place some multiple projectiles like airgun pellets , curtain weights , shot for fishing , etc. in your pouch , .......kinda buckshot , so to speak .

On a very short distance small leadsheet chops work as well , .....................during my youth more than 30 years ago I've even taken down mice , rats and small birds with such ammo , hard to miss within 10 metres (and often it did penetrate) , ..........you might need to modify your pouch for this kinda ammo .

You could also pre-load two or more slingshots keeping them around ready , .......secure the loaded pouch with a laundry peg , takes just a short move to tear it off with your holding hand(thumb and index finger on pouch already)before finally grabbing the grip of your slingshot to aim .
greetz , Holzwurm


----------

